# Hops From The Us



## Tony M (14/1/10)

Two questions.
1. Has anybody had dealings with Puterbaugh Farms (Hops Direct) in the US and were you successful.
2. Has anybody used their US Saaz or US Saaz in general and how do these varieties compare with the CZ originals.
That's really four questions but they have just started selling the 2009 crop and it would be a new experience using hops that are only four months off the bines.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/1/10)

Another member of these forums, Seemax, brought back 5lb of various hops from Hops Direct from a recent trip to the USA, which we split.

Amarillo
Cascade
Magnum
US Goldings

I haven't brewed with them yet, but they smell great, the price is more than competitive, and service was excellent.


----------



## blublurag (14/1/10)

I purchased 2 pounds (cascade and amarillo) a month or so ago. Took about 2 weeks to get here. Ended up costing me about $6.70 per 100 grams.

Have since spoken to them about the best amount to order to reduce shipping costs and the answer was to buy 6 pounds. Postage costs for 2 pounds was about $43, if you buy 6 pounds it is about $60.

Here is what they said...

_In the future you can get 6lb of pellets in a Large flat rate box for_

_$53.95_

_Carla_

_HOPS Direct, LLC._


----------



## porky (14/1/10)

Yes I have purchased from them. As the last post said, the cheapest way for shipping per pound is to buy 6 pounds at a time.
No problems, and arrived in just over a week.

I gave some US Saaz to a friend to brew with and he loved the smell. I have also brewed with them, but neither one of us has tapped the brew as of yet...I am sure they will be fine though. 
The nose knows as they say.

Cheers,
bud


----------



## seemax (14/1/10)

I got mine delivered to my hotel whilst in the US, but they stuffed up and sent me some flowers.

They immediately despatched the correct hops and another pound for free to my home in oz, so my experience has been very positive.

I'll have a better verdict on the overall quality in a few weeks when a few batches are ready to drink.


----------



## dgilks (14/1/10)

I recently ordered 20lbs with another brewer. The shipping cost was quite high but slightly cheaper than the flat rate box on a per kilo basis. I think we ended up paying ~$45/kg average with the order consisting of Cascade, Amarillo, and a bunch of other US and European hops. Dealing with them was fairly easy as I called them on Skype and asked any questions over Skype. The main problem was that they don't contact you prior to charging the shipping to your card, it just goes straight on. Nonetheless, they were easy to deal with and I am happy with the product.


----------



## kfahy (14/1/10)

A mate organised a bulk buy for him, myself and another brewer mate. I can't remember the exact figures but the bottom line was the more you ordered the cheaper it got. We ended up getting 19 lbs off them. I got 6 pounds and it ended up costing me in the region of $130-$140, i can't quite remember. The postage was pretty quick and the quality of the hops seems good. I have only cracked the amarillo, fuggle and nugget but they have performed well. A mate got Saaz but he hasn't used them yet.

They seem to be quite well priced and it is very easy to go through them and they were quite responsive to our requests. When i am running low on a few thing i will be using them again. Beats the pants off the prices my LHBS runs with.


----------



## Paul H (14/1/10)

Next thing you know they'll be importing hops from China ^_^ 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## kook (14/1/10)

Tony - I organised a (small) group buy from Hops Direct back here on AHB in March 2007. The primary purpose was to buy debittered hops, but participants were also able to tack on other hops. We bought Columbus, Mt Hood etc which weren't available at the time in Aus.


The debittered hops were terrible. They weren't debittered. They looked aged, but still had plenty of bitterness behind them, far too much for lambic brewing. Ashers lambic ended up tasting like an IIPA initially!


The other hops purchased (Columbus, Amarillo, Mt Hood, Cascade) were brilliant. Fresh, high quality hops at a great price. Generous packing too, one of the "1lb" Columbus bags weighed in at 587g!

Hops direct never replied to my feedback about the debittered hops, so I've not purchased anything from them since.

Hope that helps.


PS - back then Mt Hood was $6.63/lb ! Amarillo seemed overpriced at $13.42/lb, but was still cheaper than Aus (those prices excl shipping).


----------



## sinkas (14/1/10)

tony I order from those geezers, thats how I produce such excellent beers...LOL

seriously, if you do place an order let me know, as I need a couple of *pounds *for my next batch


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/1/10)

Tony M said:


> Two questions.
> 1. Has anybody had dealings with Puterbaugh Farms (Hops Direct) in the US and were you successful.
> 2. Has anybody used their US Saaz or US Saaz in general and how do these varieties compare with the CZ originals.
> That's really four questions but they have just started selling the 2009 crop and it would be a new experience using hops that are only four months off the bines.




Have had good dealings with them for near on two years now. In actual fact all the suppliers I have dealt with are very helpful. They most likely understand the closed shop problems that we seem to have here in Aus in respect to wholesale buying h34r: . The U.S varieties are very / fantastically well priced. I have managed to get the freight price down as far as $17kg Aus + the cost of the hops. Again the more you order the better the freight costs are.Once the order is dispatched you should receive a tracking number. The parcel should also come registered. Have spoken personally with Carla, she is very obliging / helpful. I highly recommend them while the dollar is good.

BYB


----------



## Bizier (14/1/10)

I have been eyeballing their Sorachi Ace pellets for a while now... Sound like a hop I would like.


----------



## mxd (16/1/10)

i did 6lb with them and the shipping was $17.

So for AUd$ 96 
I got (lucky I bought a vacuum sealer )

Item 01: 2 each HCASP1 Cascade Pellet Hops 1 lb. $ 8.75
Item 02: 1 each HAMAP1 Amarillo Pellet Hops: 1 lb. $ 11.25
Item 03: 1 each HFUGUKP1 Fuggle (UK) Pellet Hops: 1 lb. $ 13.75
Item 04: 1 each HSTYP1 Styrian's (UK) Pellet Hops 1 lb. $ 14.25
Item 05: 1 each HCHINP1 Chinook Pellet Hops 1 lb. $ 9.75


SubTotal: $ 66.50

Shipping: $TBD
Total: $ 66.50


Payment Info:

Payment via PayPal

Thank-you for your recent order, the shipping & handling charges
will be $17.23
This brings your total to $83.73


----------



## Tony M (16/1/10)

mxd said:


> i did 6lb with them and the shipping was $17.


Hey mxd, thats a great price for shipping, much better than the fiftyfive odd dollars postage (USPS) I was assuming. Can you remember what delivery service Puterbaugh used for that rate? or should it have been $17.00/lb and you got lucky.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/10)

Tony M said:


> Hey mxd, thats a great price for shipping, much better than the fiftyfive odd dollars postage (USPS) I was assuming. Can you remember what delivery service Puterbaugh used for that rate? or should it have been $17.00/lb and you got lucky.


Thats what I was Thinking. $17 USD for that amount , not possible unless it a mistake. :huh: 
GB


----------



## seemax (16/1/10)

The cost was USD$22 to ship 2lb of hops when they stuffed up my order.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/10)

seemax said:


> The cost was USD$22 to ship 2lb of hops when they stuffed up my order.


That sounds about right for two pound unless they use flat rate box which is cheaper if you fill the box.How long did it take to receive ? 5-10 days?
GB


----------



## Batz (16/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> That sounds about right for two pound unless they use flat rate box which is cheaper if you fill the box.How long did it take to receive ? 5-10 days?
> GB




Flat rate box is the only way to go, you need to ask them what they can stuff in there  

Batz


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (16/1/10)

Tony, when can I place my order for the bulk buy that you are organising?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/10)

Batz said:


> Flat rate box is the only way to go, you need to ask them what they can stuff in there
> 
> Batz


There must be a lot of hop Aussie hops wholesalers bleeting at the moment. They had it good for a long time. Things change with the times and global market access, you just have to anticipate these things as a wholesaler and think laterally. Lets see what their prices are this year ? If the $AUD stays high I can see them loosing the market share on HB sales. Just my opinion.
GB


----------



## mxd (16/1/10)

I placed the order wednesday and said to use paypal, which states they will let me know the shipping price.

the cutting from my last reply was from the email I got today, I will let you know if I get a whoops we thought you were in usa or if I get the box and can see the cost.

heres hoping, I was expectin a $50 type cost which was still going to be cheap hops (I thnk)

cheers
Matt


----------



## Batz (16/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> There must be a lot of hop Aussie hops wholesalers bleeting at the moment. They had it good for a long time. Things change with the times and global market access, you just have to anticipate these things as a wholesaler and think laterally. Lets see what their prices are this year ? If the $AUD stays high I can see them loosing the market share on HB sales. Just my opinion.
> GB




Nothing's changed here GB, I'm doing as I have aways.  

Batz


----------



## mxd (16/1/10)

if 4lb could fit into a small box then it looks like USD$13 would be the best option, otherwise 2 of those small boxes if they could hold 3 lb each then USD$26, I'll wait and see 

http://ircalc.usps.gov/MailServices.aspx?c...p;o=1&mt=13


----------



## Batz (16/1/10)

mxd said:


> if 4lb could fit into a small box then it looks like USD$13 would be the best option, otherwise 2 of those small boxes if they could hold 3 lb each then USD$26, I'll wait and see
> 
> http://ircalc.usps.gov/MailServices.aspx?c...p;o=1&mt=13




Let us know how you went mxd

Batz


----------



## mika (16/1/10)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Tony, when can I place my order for the bulk buy that you are organising?



You can let me know too B)


----------



## Tony (16/1/10)

has anyone brought in US hop flowers from them?


----------



## mika (16/1/10)

Wouldn't customs have something to say about that ? I know LC have to go thru all sorts of hassle for the leaf cascade they bring in


----------



## Batz (16/1/10)

mika said:


> Wouldn't customs have something to say about that ? I know LC have to go thru all sorts of hassle for the leaf cascade they bring in




You can only import pellets, but I think I've found a way around this for minimal cost, so stick to pellets for now. 



> Tony, when can I place my order for the bulk buy that you are organising



A Thing or the past vpa look after #1, transportation has killed the bulk buy, and this will only get worst.
Best you don't get me started on the save the world stuff.

Batz


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (16/1/10)

Batz said:


> You can only import pellets, but I think I've found a way around this for minimal cost, so stick to pellets for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know, but I like winding Tony M up.


----------



## seemax (17/1/10)

Took 5 days to ship the 2lb.

PS The box was opened and checked by AQIS so importing flowers could be risky (not legally, just financially).


----------



## jimi (22/1/10)

I called Hops Direct recently and they gave me the following figures, if others that have done this have found better options let us know.
Medium Flat Rate box (approx max capacity of 4Lb) = $43.50
Large Flat Rate box (approx max capacity of 6Lb) = $55.95

larger orders they use their boxing and they seem to want to go via Priority International postage. 10lbs this way would cost $95.30.

Seems that loosely speaking you should add about $10 a lb to the cost for postage. Anyone done better??


----------



## QldKev (22/1/10)

jimi said:


> I called Hops Direct recently and they gave me the following figures, if others that have done this have found better options let us know.
> Medium Flat Rate box (approx max capacity of 4Lb) = $43.50
> Large Flat Rate box (approx max capacity of 6Lb) = $55.95
> 
> ...



This is what I like about Nikobrew. I can order up to 2.5lb with postage under $13. It allows me to get 2 x 1lb and some sample some others; apply our 5% AUSSIEHOPS discount and I get a hop order for a decent price; that I dont have to order 10 years worth in 1 transaction.

QldKev


----------



## jimi (22/1/10)

QldKev said:


> This is what I like about Nikobrew. I can order up to 2.5lb with postage under $13. It allows me to get 2 x 1lb and some sample some others; apply our 5% AUSSIEHOPS discount and I get a hop order for a decent price; that I dont have to order 10 years worth in 1 transaction.
> 
> QldKev



Kev - Is there $5 "flat rate" shipping valid to overseas customers? 
Looking at their prices for hops they seem to be more than double the price of Hops direct /Puterbaugh farms which kind of negates the shipping savings
Eg Nikobrew Amarillo $28 per Lb Vs HD Amarillo $11.25 ??


----------



## QldKev (22/1/10)

jimi said:


> Kev - Is there $5 "flat rate" shipping valid to overseas customers?
> Looking at their prices for hops they seem to be more than double the price of Hops direct /Puterbaugh farms which kind of negates the shipping savings
> Eg Nikobrew Amarillo $28 per Lb Vs HD Amarillo $11.25 ??



Nope the $5 is US only. 

I think for smaller sized batches by the time you balance $hops + $shipping +$convience of not having to by larger quantities; the extra couple of $ is ok. For larger orders HD may be a better option. 

QldKev


----------



## Tony (22/1/10)

would there be any duty or tax to be paid on hops from the US?

Also.....what do the hops arive in. Are they vac packed?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/1/10)

Tony said:


> would there be any duty or tax to be paid on hops from the US?
> 
> Also.....what do the hops arive in. Are they vac packed?


Vac packed and strapped to some mules body, cavity search any one.  
GB


----------



## kfahy (22/1/10)

Tony said:


> would there be any duty or tax to be paid on hops from the US?
> 
> Also.....what do the hops arive in. Are they vac packed?




When we got our a few months ago they were all vac packed in foil bags. I love that sound when you crack them and the bad fills with air and you take that first long sniff :icon_drool2: 

Customs had opened a couple of our bags, including my Amarillo  . My mate ordered off them previously and that order had been opened too so i think they are quick onto any plant matter etc coming in.


----------



## brettprevans (22/1/10)

Tony said:


> would there be any duty or tax to be paid on hops from the US?
> 
> Also.....what do the hops arive in. Are they vac packed?



disclaimer: im not for or against importing hops. just providing some info.

anything over AUS$1000 has an import tax applied (unless ur an importer and have a licence). however if you import lots and lots of stuff over a year 'the man' will come knocking at your door claiming your an importer and demand cash for a licence.

they will come vac packed (or should depending on your supplier). customs may have a peak in your packages but they shouldnt have a need to if all the paperwork is in order (which the US company should have all worked out).

edit: also you would want to investigate shipping well. thats where it hurts ($ wise). look at flat rate options for set weight amounts as an option. or you can ask the company to work out the cheapest option. some companies also have alleged rules about which shipping company they can use and that will effect the frewight cost.

edit2: jimi. there is a 20lb option that 1 frieght company uses. not sure of which one though.


----------



## Tony M (1/2/10)

My six pounds of hops arrived today, ordered only last weekend so it was about 8 days. They worked out at AU$49.98/Kg tho our dollar has dropped a couple of cents last week, but would still be good value. Their real worth is the freshness. They are nothing like the chook pellets I usually end up with, the aroma being almost mouthwatering.
Looking at the space in the box, I reckon there is room for 8 or 9 pounds if you wanted it.


----------



## mxd (1/2/10)

Tony M said:


> My six pounds of hops arrived today, ordered only last weekend so it was about 8 days. They worked out at AU$49.98/Kg tho our dollar has dropped a couple of cents last week, but would still be good value. Their real worth is the freshness. They are nothing like the chook pellets I usually end up with, the aroma being almost mouthwatering.
> Looking at the space in the box, I reckon there is room for 8 or 9 pounds if you wanted it.



mmm, I ordered mine 16/1 and still nothing ? Carla said she posted it on the 19'th Jan so hopefully soon. 

How much did you pay for shipping ?


----------



## Tony M (2/2/10)

mxd said:


> mmm, I ordered mine 16/1 and still nothing ? Carla said she posted it on the 19'th Jan so hopefully soon.
> 
> How much did you pay for shipping ?


My postage was USD$59.81 and paypal gave me $0.9008 (the exchange rate was $0.9136 that day) so my cost was AU$66.39.
I have to confess I lost a week when I boasted about the fast delivery. Thats what Australia day does to pensioner's brains. My order was processed on 21/01/10


----------



## mxd (2/2/10)

thanks for that, my postage was 17 so either going the slow boat or buggered up the cost, I will find out.


----------



## mxd (2/2/10)

mxd said:


> thanks for that, my postage was 17 so either going the slow boat or buggered up the cost, I will find out.



mine arrived today, the "stamp" on the box was for $14.50, it was a large box sent by USPS (US Postal Service) so not too sure if that was the cost to send in US and she got lucky ? But very happy.


----------



## chadjaja (26/9/10)

I'm considering putting in an order from hops direct or other hop farm this week considering the US dollar. Anyone delt with any of them lately and postage cost? The postage costs in this thread are all over the place even though the the same amounts and suppliers used. Still working out the best site to use, I really only want some Cascade and maybe one or two others making up 3LBS.


----------



## Pennywise (26/9/10)

I went halves with mxd not long ago in a buy from Hops Direct, 3 pound to my door was 65 bucks. I'm pretty sure he got 3 pounds as well because that's what fits into a cheap box. So not bad considering for 130 java's you can get 6 pound


----------



## Nick JD (26/9/10)

I'm in Washington state in a few weeks - Hops Direct, here I come!

Arhhhh! They only have 2010 Amarillo in flowers :angry: $13.50 a pound <_<


----------



## cspencer (27/9/10)

got an email re Amarillo. they plan to have them in pellet form in 4-6 weeks. se email also re postage:
--------------------------------------------------
Hello Clayton ,

Thank you for your email, we like to ship via USPS with our out
of the states orders.
The most economical way of shipping internationally is to use the
International Flat Rate Boxes.
Here are a few shipping options:

Medium Flat Rate Box $43.45 can fit up to 5 - 1# pellet pkgs.
Or 
1-5# pkg. pellet and 1 1# pkg. pellet


Large Flat Rate Box $55.95 can fit up to 7 - 1# pellet pkgs.
Or
1 -11# pellet pkg.

We are hoping to have our Amarillo in 4-6 weeks. 

Carla


----------



## MarkBastard (27/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I'm in Washington state in a few weeks - Hops Direct, here I come!
> 
> Arhhhh! They only have 2010 Amarillo in flowers :angry: $13.50 a pound <_<



If it were me I'd buy some pellets and flowers, then plead ignorant if caught in quarantine


----------



## Nick JD (27/9/10)

Clayton Spencer said:


> We are hoping to have our Amarillo in 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Carla



SWEET!


----------



## jimi (27/9/10)

Clayton Spencer said:


> got an email re Amarillo. they plan to have them in pellet form in 4-6 weeks. se email also re postage:
> --------------------------------------------------
> Hello Clayton ,
> 
> ...



That is great news, fingers crossed now that Aus$ stays strong for another month or so.

Has anyone tried the yank grown pommy hops?? How do they compare??


----------



## Hutch (27/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> If it were me I'd buy some pellets and flowers, then plead ignorant if caught in quarantine


I think you're almost guaranteed to be found out and not get the flowers, or possibly worse.
Seems that everyone here has had their Hops Direct parcel opened and inspected, but the vac-sealed pellets not tampered with.
In fact, I reckon Hops Direct might be reluctant to sell flowers to Aus, knowing that they might cop a fine from AQIS.

Anyone tried to buy flowers yet?


----------



## Nick JD (27/9/10)

I wouldn't want to have been the one who brought a pathogen into Australia and nailed the commercial hop growers here. 

I'd like to throttle the fecker who brought in Lantana, and toads, and rabbits, and... 

People deserve all the fines they get - 'specially if my Chinook gets Hop AIDS.


----------



## hsb (27/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I'd like to throttle the fecker who brought in Lantana, and toads, and rabbits, and...




Aussies? Hops? Barley? HTH :icon_cheers: 

Point taken about pests though. Shame they don't sell plugs, not sure which side of the safe/not safe line they fall on?


My sister recently sent a birthday gift including a notepad made from 'Elephant Poo paper.. The paper was destroyed by Customs, despite obviously having been treated and not actual elephant poo!
They don't miss anything @ customs, I agree it isn't worth the risk trying for Leaf Hops, only to receive an empty box with a mean note.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/10)

Afaik plugs are all made in the UK and originally came into existence because they fit through the spile hole of a cask, for dry hopping. However since then they have started doing a big range of hops in plugs as they store and ship heaps better than loose flowers. Yes it would be great if the Yanks latched onto this as it would be great to get Cascade, Galena etc plugs. Woohoo.


----------



## hsb (27/9/10)

Looks like they already have by the look of this page:
http://www.americanhopplugs.com/

See 'participating retailers' for retail outlets (I assume the linked website is wholesalers)

Very promising. Plugs I could work with and would love to try out some of these Yankee Hops everyone rates.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/10)

hop plug + giant tea ball, then pop into keg so it sits next to pickup tube


----------



## roo_dr (27/9/10)

Hutch said:


> I think you're almost guaranteed to be found out and not get the flowers, or possibly worse.
> Seems that everyone here has had their Hops Direct parcel opened and inspected, but the vac-sealed pellets not tampered with.
> In fact, I reckon Hops Direct might be reluctant to sell flowers to Aus, knowing that they might cop a fine from AQIS.
> 
> Anyone tried to buy flowers yet?




You only cop a fine if you don't declare goods. h34r: 

I've brought flowers (orchids) in from singapore by the f#$kin' big box-load many times, and always got them through. They just want to inspect and ensure no infestations. Not sure how this'd work for hop flowers though. Anybody got any contacts / links to AQIS pages?

Hop Pellets are fine, but YOU MUST DECLARE THEM to avoid a fine.

edit: disclaimer - this is my experience only, and may not be representative of your experience / enjoyment of AQIS (..cue medical glove snapping on hand noise...)


----------



## Ross (27/9/10)

roo_dr said:


> You only cop a fine if you don't declare goods. h34r:
> Wrong, a private individual ordering online from overseas cannot declare the goods - you will NOT be fined. The goods will be impounded & you will be contacted by AQIS who will inform you of the various options.
> 
> I've brought flowers (orchids) in from singapore by the f#$kin' big box-load many times, and always got them through. They just want to inspect and ensure no infestations. Not sure how this'd work for hop flowers though. Anybody got any contacts / links to AQIS pages?
> ...




cheers Ross


----------



## Nick JD (27/9/10)

You'd have to declare hops in your baggage at the airport though, wouldn't you? They'd come under the "plant material" thing, huh?

I might just hide them in a boogieboard bag....


----------



## Ross (27/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> You'd have to declare hops in your baggage at the airport though, wouldn't you? They'd come under the "plant material" thing, huh?




absolutely - You must declare if bringing in on your person/luggage or you definately risk being fined.


----------



## roo_dr (28/9/10)

Ross said:


> absolutely - You must declare if bringing in on your person/luggage or you definately risk being fined.



So what I said was right then...? :wacko: 

I'm sorry if you misunderstood me 

USPS update - Hops left SF 3 days ago - come on AQIS, I need to brew! Shame it could have been 30c cheaper if I'd held out 72 hours


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/11)

made an order with nikobrew yesterday and it has already been marked as shipped 
pounds of cascade for $10 USD each & cheap shipping is a win in my books.


----------



## HoppingMad (31/5/11)

Nick JD said:


> You'd have to declare hops in your baggage at the airport though, wouldn't you? They'd come under the "plant material" thing, huh?



Yep. Just declare them and you will sail through customs no worries.
I brought a kilo of Kiwi hops in my suitcase 3 weeks ago returning from a trip to Auckland. The bag still smells fruity :icon_drool2: .

Filled out the form, got asked one question (which was 'Hop Flowers or Pellets?') on arrival and then got waved through when they realised they're pellets. 
Flowers are the issue for them as they're not as processed. You might need an import permit for flowers - not sure. The minute you say 'Brewing herbs - hops' they know exactly what it is. There's no risk they're gonna get the drug squad onto you.

It's not a problem at all according to AQIS's site, and they didn't even want to open my bag. For the timid, here's the link that makes it crystal clear:
AQIS Hop Pellets & Extract

You simply need your hops in clean new bags. Mine were in snap seal bags, not even the foiled ones that many are sold in. Was not an issue.

My advice though is if you're travelling - get a bit of hop while you're over, it's not a problem in my experience.

Hopper.


----------



## Ross (31/5/11)

roo_dr said:


> So what I said was right then...? :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry if you misunderstood me
> 
> USPS update - Hops left SF 3 days ago - come on AQIS, I need to brew! Shame it could have been 30c cheaper if I'd held out 72 hours



I'm pretty sure everyone would have misunderstood you, since you responded (& quoted) a question on importing hops by mail, to which your answer was incorrect. 
Bringing goods in your person is a totally different matter & for that instance your comments were pretty well spot on, though hop flowers will be confiscated, as there is a total ban.

cheers Ross


----------



## fraser_john (31/5/11)

Ross said:


> though hop flowers will be confiscated, as there is a total ban.



I thought Little Creatures were importing flowers for their ales, under special license and they have to bag up the used hops and return them to AQIS for destruction?

Probably just rumours, but.....I do remember seeing AQIS labelled crates when I was over there at the brewery!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/5/11)

fraser_john said:


> I thought Little Creatures were importing flowers for their ales, under special license and they have to bag up the used hops and return them to AQIS for destruction?
> 
> Probably just rumours, but.....I do remember seeing AQIS labelled crates when I was over there at the brewery!


Ross is not totally correct..... IF I read his quote correctly
Yes LC did and yes they have to be disposed of in a certain manner. Requires special storage room etc but it can be done.
Probably not by your average home brewer.
Bringing them in your luggage is not going to work though.= FAIL
GB


----------



## HoppingMad (31/5/11)

Pellets and Isohop in checked luggage (not carry on). No problemo.

Flowers in any luggage without an export permit to do so. Epic fail.

That's the drill at the airport. No idea on mail, but I would say you need an export permit and they cost $$$.

Know people who work at Home Brew Stores who take samples of pellets home from Europe and the like as samples. There's no issue with processed material as far as I can see. 

Hopper.


----------

